
Kim Wall 'stabbed 15 times' onboard Danish inventor's submarine - s_kilk
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2017/oct/03/denmark-submarine-trip-journalist-kim-wall-stabbed-15-times?CMP=Share_iOSApp_Other
======
Geekette
Didn't think this case could be more horrifying as it progressed. The material
found on his computer now makes one suspect this may not be his first murder.
That poor woman.

 _" The suspected killer of Swedish journalist Kim Wall will be detained for
four more weeks after a Copenhagen court heard that 15 stab wounds had been
found on her body. ... Traces of Madsen’s DNA had also been also recovered
from Wall’s body, as well as traces of a saw blade consistent with the removal
of her head and limbs after her death, Buch-Jepsen said. An examination of
Madsen’s computer had also uncovered material featuring women being tortured
and killed."_

